# Les Paul style with a Floyd Rose?,



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I was asked if there was another company that made les paul's with a Floyd?....any idea?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Gibson does for sure,


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Gibson does for sure,


yes i was met to say, OTHER then Gibson..


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

ESP/LTD? ESP LTD EC-401, EC-1000 with FR
some others?


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean did as well. I think it was called the deceiver f. ESP eclipse had an option for a floyd. Same with the carvin single cut, you could order a Floyd.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I was sure bacchus was doing one but can't find anything


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Epiphone as well


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Price range? Kiesel, but you'll pay a pretty penny.

Pretty much any luthier could build or modify one for a FR.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

You could add a Floyd frx trem to basically any tom style les Paul. I've never used the frx, but it looks interesting; expensive as well.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Bacchus Duke can be had with a trem too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> Bacchus Duke can be had with a trem too.


yeah...that's the one i've been trying to find....with no luck so far


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

al3d said:


> yeah...that's the one i've been trying to find....with no luck so far


I can put that on my list of MIJ guitars to find 

I believe the Duke model is a thin body Lite.

DUKE-LIGHT PRO | 株式会社ディバイザー

There is a MIP model as well I think. Haven't seen one around lately though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've never heard of them, but there is also a company called Wolf. There are quite a few on ebay. 

Agile 1000 
Fernandes Monterey
Godin

Or grab a custom body from Warmoth.

Also, although probably impossible to find, schaller made a Floyd Rose that bolted to the guitar posts, only modification is to replace your nut with the locking nut.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Agile makes a few as well (www.rondomusic.com).


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The PRS NS-14 - it is semi hollow.

PRS Guitars Private Stock NS-14 Neal Schon


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Ronbeast said:


> You could add a Floyd frx trem to basically any tom style les Paul. I've never used the frx, but it looks interesting; expensive as well.


Forgot about those! Jeff Waters has those installed on all his guitars. He seems to like them.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Schaller Tremolo For Les Paul


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

BMW-KTM said:


> Schaller Tremolo For Les Paul


Not a floyd type trem. that would be more akin to a bigs or kahler


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Friends don't let friends bore holes through the middle of Les Pauls. Not for smoke bombs, not for laser guns and not for FR's. 

And I say that as a fan of Mr Lifeson, probably the largest proponent for FR LPs. They just look wrong to me. But I know some have issues with Bigsbys on LP's, which I think are mahhhhvelous. At least you don't have to bore a hole for one of those.

So I guess that's the long way of saying get one that mounts on existing hardware (no woodworking) or buy an Access, IMO.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have one of these and quite like it. Quite a good value IMO.
Epiphone Les Paul PRO/FX
I put a Sustainiac pickup in mine and its become a really fun guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Price range? Kiesel, but you'll pay a pretty penny.
> 
> Pretty much any luthier could build or modify one for a FR.


Don't buy a Kiesel, ever.

Schecter, ESP, PRS, Ibanez - anyone who makes a singlecut makes one with an FR option, pretty much.

I'd get the LTD EC-1000 or schecter equivalent - easy to find used, solid instruments.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Friends don't let friends bore holes through the middle of Les Pauls. Not for smoke bombs, not for laser guns and not for FR's.
> 
> And I say that as a fan of Mr Lifeson, probably the largest proponent for FR LPs. They just look wrong to me. But I know some have issues with Bigsbys on LP's, which I think are mahhhhvelous. At least you don't have to bore a hole for one of those.
> 
> So I guess that's the long way of saying get one that mounts on existing hardware (no woodworking) or buy an Access, IMO.


I love Bigsbys on LPs, and 335s, Thinline Teles, and Gretschs. Basically I just love Bigsbys.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I love Bigsbys on LPs, and 335s, Thinline Teles, and Gretschs. Basically I just love Bigsbys.


A man after my own heart. I have 4 Bigsby's and you'll never guess what kind of guitars they are mounted on - because you already have (except my Tele is solid .......). I loves me some Bigsby wigglin'.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Budda said:


> Don't buy a Kiesel, ever.


Just curious, why? I've heard nothing but good about the basses that have been released since the carvin/Kissel name switch. I haven't been following them on the guitar front though.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Budda said:


> Don't buy a Kiesel, ever.


I will absolutely buy another Kiesel. Love their guitars.

I can never find anything from a common brand that has the features I'm looking for in a guitar, so I always end up either constantly buying, modding, then selling/trading to get something else.

Since I started buying made-to-order, I haven't had that problem.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ronbeast said:


> Just curious, why? I've heard nothing but good about the basses that have been released since the carvin/Kissel name switch. I haven't been following them on the guitar front though.





jbealsmusic said:


> I will absolutely buy another Kiesel. Love their guitars.
> 
> I can never find anything from a common brand that has the features I'm looking for in a guitar, so I always end up either constantly buying, modding, then selling/trading to get something else.
> 
> Since I started buying made-to-order, I haven't had that problem.


They're not good at what they do. Continue to support them if you want, but here's your warnings:

Kiesel --- Never Again!


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> They're not good at what they do. Continue to support them if you want, but here's your warnings:
> 
> Kiesel --- Never Again!


Don't you think it's ironic that you would not support a company with a few bad customer interactions, yet you will gladly recommend companies which use cheap sweatshop labor for theirs? 
I wonder what the experience would be like if you could talk to the owners of those factories. LOL


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

PRS doesnt do that though


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> PRS doesnt do that though


Mine is American so no, they didn't 
Not to mention that your post is a complete strawman. Not once did I recommend PRS in this thread.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Budda said:


> They're not good at what they do. Continue to support them if you want, but here's your warnings:
> Kiesel --- Never Again!


Fair enough. Me and a buddy have had great results from our builds and from their customer service department. But that was before Jeff took over, when they were still "Carvin".


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Kramer does and its about the most budget friendly as is the Charvel Desolation series.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Fair enough. Me and a buddy have had great results from our builds and from their customer service department. But that was before Jeff took over, when they were still "Carvin".


Most people have great things to say about carvin. Kiesel is tanking that though.

TD, you made a post about sweatshop labour and I replied saying my gear isnt made that way. Not sure how that's a straw man? Now if you want to talk about Cort...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> Most people have great things to say about carvin. Kiesel is tanking that though.
> 
> TD, you made a post about sweatshop labour and I replied saying my gear isnt made that way. Not sure how that's a straw man? Now if you want to talk about Cort...


Made it seem like you were referencing my PRS. If not, then my mistake.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Budda said:


> Most people have great things to say about carvin. Kiesel is tanking that though.


Since you've pointed me to that thread, I've discovered a number of other shady things going on as well.

Carvin used to use Original Floyd Roses on their 6-string guitars, and licensed Floyds on their 7-strings (clearly labelled on the bridges and throughout their website). Apparently now they use Floyd Rose Specials (the much cheaper version) on all their guitars. This (and other things), all while their prices are getting raised.

The catch is, they are not labelled as Floyd Rose Specials and there is no mention of that change anywhere on their website. If you go by their pictures, you'd think they'd be an OFR because the word "special" is not stamped on them as it normally would be for a FRS. As if they get them made that way to hide that it's the cheaper version. I find that pretty shady.

Meh, I'll find a good Canadian builder to make me my next guitar. I'd rather do that anyways. Just wish someone in Canada would put the effort into an easier commissioning/ordering process.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

That sucks about kiesel. I was interested in a fretless ac50 bass eventually, but I guess I'll probably look into different options now.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

jbealsmusic said:


> Since you've pointed me to that thread, I've discovered a number of other shady things going on as well.
> 
> Carvin used to use Original Floyd Roses on their 6-string guitars, and licensed Floyds on their 7-strings (clearly labelled on the bridges and throughout their website). Apparently now they use Floyd Rose Specials (the much cheaper version) on all their guitars. This (and other things), all while their prices are getting raised.
> 
> ...


Where did you see this? Just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm interested as well about the Kiesel having a Special. I've been seriously considering ordering a Jason Becker numbers guitar... might reconsider if I have to order an OFR as well.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Rollin Hand said:


> Where did you see this? Just asking out of curiosity.





losch79 said:


> I'm interested as well about the Kiesel having a Special. I've been seriously considering ordering a Jason Becker numbers guitar... might reconsider if I have to order an OFR as well.


Our warehouse guy just got a new one. It says "Floyd Rose" only on the top, so he assumed it was an OFR like what was on his Carvin (as most people would.) He bought some other OFR accessories/upgrades to mod the bridge a little, but none of them fit. This literally happened a few days ago.

I've heard rumors before of them switching to cheaper hardware, but gave them the benefit of the doubt. After reading through the thread @Budda linked to, it made me question whether or not the rumors were true. So, our guy brought his guitar in and we compared the dimensions of his bridge against the bridges on FR's website.

Now those rumors are confirmed as true. It is definitely a Floyd Rose Special (just not stamped as such).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Although I'm not into Trems or Floyds whatsoever, thanks Budda and jbeals for the heads up on this BS. Anyone know what constitutes "false advertising" around here? Sounds pretty similar to me with the Kiesels.

Sorry for the slight derail OP. Hope you find a suitable solution to the Tremmed LP.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Although I'm not into Trems or Floyds whatsoever, thanks Budda and jbeals for the heads up on this BS. Anyone know what constitutes "false advertising" around here? Sounds pretty similar to me with the Kiesels.
> 
> Sorry for the slight derail OP. Hope you find a suitable solution to the Tremmed LP.


Unless it's specifically advertised as such, then they are in the clear.
On their website, they advertise as " Floyd Rose tremolo", with no mention of the kind of trem. Fair game unfortunately.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> Unless it's specifically advertised as such, then they are in the clear.
> On their website, they advertise as " Floyd Rose tremolo", with no mention of the kind of trem. Fair game unfortunately.


That's true enough. I guess in todays day and age of electronic communication, it's up to the customer purchasing these products to do the extra due diligence on the specifics and detail.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Indie Guitars makes a Floyd LP clone

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

jbealsmusic said:


> Our warehouse guy just got a new one. It says "Floyd Rose" only on the top, so he assumed it was an OFR like what was on his Carvin (as most people would.) He bought some other OFR accessories/upgrades to mod the bridge a little, but none of them fit. This literally happened a few days ago.
> 
> I've heard rumors before of them switching to cheaper hardware, but gave them the benefit of the doubt. After reading through the thread @Budda linked to, it made me question whether or not the rumors were true. So, our guy brought his guitar in and we compared the dimensions of his bridge against the bridges on FR's website.
> 
> Now those rumors are confirmed as true. It is definitely a Floyd Rose Special (just not stamped as such).


The easy way to tell is, does it have a zinc block? The Specials have zinc blocks and saddles. That's the only (in theory) difference between them and the Korean-made OFRs (steel saddles and plated brass block).

All very weird, either way. If one is charging in the thousands for a guitar, they should be using an OFR. Or _at least_ a Gotoh.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

losch79 said:


> I'm interested as well about the Kiesel having a Special. I've been seriously considering ordering a Jason Becker numbers guitar... might reconsider if I have to order an OFR as well.



I think they're having an identity crisis where they can't quite meet the custom needs of modern internet cork sniffers but still make a decent custom product. Unfortunately even with the cheeping out on hardware and such, you'd still be hard pressed to find an unconventional guitar at that quality. That being said, I wouldn't buy a guitar with anything less than a german floyd.

I read sections of the post buddha posted, and I must say it seems like an assassination thread. Half dozen bad purchases vs. thousands of bad gibsons out there...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When the company bands customers from their forum and or fb page, it ceases to be an assassination IMO.

Jeff took something decent and basically started tanking it. He's not the first to pull that move.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Been member of the Agile guitar forum for a number of years (now Aguitarforum), even had an agile 3200 and a few rondo guitars, quality is totally there at this price point.. Very nice guitars, and the return policy is a no-risk.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Agile

Agile AL-3100MCC Black Flame Floyd Rose - RondoMusic.com


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> I think they're having an identity crisis where they can't quite meet the custom needs of modern internet cork sniffers but still make a decent custom product. Unfortunately even with the cheeping out on hardware and such, you'd still be hard pressed to find an unconventional guitar at that quality. That being said, I wouldn't buy a guitar with anything less than a german floyd.
> 
> I read sections of the post buddha posted, and I must say it seems like an assassination thread. Half dozen bad purchases vs. thousands of bad gibsons out there...


At a certain price point they ought to be using higher quality parts and not a Floyd Special. I'm sure most of us on this board as well as others who are looking for a "custom built guitar" you are going to spend the extra $100 on a superior product in particular if it's a floating trem. Whereas if you are marketing towards the lower end buyer they will not be as concerned and would be fine with the Special. At the price point they are selling guitars for I expect quality hardware, electronics etc. Anything less and it's just unacceptable. 

That being said, the Becker numbers does say it comes with an OFR. Everything else appears to be licensed Floyds. But I really dislike the Kiesel logo being on the Becker... they should have kept it as a Carvin IMHO.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

losch79 said:


> At a certain price point they ought to be using higher quality parts and not a Floyd Special. I'm sure most of us on this board as well as others who are looking for a "custom built guitar" you are going to spend the extra $100 on a superior product in particular if it's a floating trem. Whereas if you are marketing towards the lower end buyer they will not be as concerned and would be fine with the Special. At the price point they are selling guitars for I expect quality hardware, electronics etc. Anything less and it's just unacceptable.
> 
> That being said, the Becker numbers does say it comes with an OFR. Everything else appears to be licensed Floyds. But I really dislike the Kiesel logo being on the Becker... they should have kept it as a Carvin IMHO.



Im not a fan of the name change in general. I wonder why they bothered? Also, a lot of the guitars they are promoting are pretty tacky with the color and wood combinations!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Those Agiles look pretty good. Don't know why I haven't seen them yet..


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

losch79 said:


> ...they should have kept it as a Carvin IMHO.





TheYanChamp said:


> Im not a fan of the name change in general. I wonder why they bothered?


In short, The Carvin Corporation wanted out of the guitar biz. Kiesel took it over and made it an entirely separate business in 2015. Can't use the Carvin name anymore for obvious legal reasons.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

TheYanChamp said:


> Those Agiles look pretty good. Don't know why I haven't seen them yet..


I have one, and they are good. I have a AL3100 Rootbeer with the wide neck. It is Korean made, Grover tuners, and I changed out the Sung-Il TOM for a Gotoh. A nice, well made guitar. Heavy though.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

World Music Supply has a special on an ESP EC-101. You get the HSC for an extra $10. No idea if it's a decent guitar or not. EMG pups and a Rosewood fingerboard that you can figure out how to deal with.

ESP LTD EC1001 FR See-Thru Black w/ Floyd Rose


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Friends don't let friends bore holes through the middle of Les Pauls. Not for smoke bombs, not for laser guns and not for FR's.
> 
> And I say that as a fan of Mr Lifeson, probably the largest proponent for FR LPs. They just look wrong to me. But I know some have issues with Bigsbys on LP's, which I think are mahhhhvelous. At least you don't have to bore a hole for one of those.
> 
> So I guess that's the long way of saying get one that mounts on existing hardware (no woodworking) or buy an Access, IMO.


To me it just doesn't seem right, but I'm not that strongly opposed to it. I'm cool with the look of a Bigsby as it can suit some Les Pauls. Completely different tool though.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

BSTheTech said:


> World Music Supply has a special on an ESP EC-101. You get the HSC for an extra $10. No idea if it's a decent guitar or not. EMG pups and a Rosewood fingerboard that you can figure out how to deal with.
> 
> ESP LTD EC1001 FR See-Thru Black w/ Floyd Rose


Fine guitars, but I am betting that's in U.S. funds, and doesn't include shipping to Canada.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

al3d said:


> I was asked if there was another company that made les paul's with a Floyd?....any idea?


Duke-Lite Pro just showed up on YJ for a good price. 

Bacchus Duke-Light PRO/国産良質レスポールモデルです。 - Auction - Rinkya


----------

